# Fixed and repaired that pesky trunk switch



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive seen a thread or two on cleaning/sealing your trunk switch but this is a thread for actually repairing the non-functioning switch.
This is a 2011 Cruze. Switch went out this winter.

>>Fast forwarding to having the chrome license assembly and trunk switch in your hands.

If you do not have the time to spend hours doing this, then i recommend just replacing the whole piece. #95474098 (as shown on 2011 cruze)







The switch, buried in thick hard glue. I used a heat gun to loosen it up and eventually pull my broken switch out.







The switch. Definitely corroded and garbage. Rust and green corrosion present.







Picked up some Momentary push button switches.($3.99) Similar design to what was stock. 
These have an open circuit but close only when the button is pushed in.







I removed the old switch and simply soldered the two wires to the new switch. (of course I tested everything before gluing)
I held the switch in the right position and reapplied a hot glue so it would dry fast enough to hold.







I then bought some silicon and applied that to the switch for extra hold and sealing. Then to the external portion of the switch, just to seal it up better.



















Pics of the removed trim assembly for those curious.















Figured I would share. Thanks :wave:


----------

